# Can I use "Post-its" to roll joints?



## smokin427 (Oct 25, 2009)

hey, im in college now and do a lot of rolling. I dont mind using normal zigs or something, but i like rolling with real paper a lot more. is rolling with sticky post it notes unhealthy, or more unhealthy than normal rolling papers? (i cut off the sticky part and theres no ink of course) thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Its blasphemous to use the unbleached bible.

Very common way back.

eace:


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 25, 2009)

hahah kids


----------



## smokin427 (Oct 25, 2009)

im not sure what to make of that answer, but post it notes are colored...do you think that is extremely unhealthy, just unhealthy, or no problem?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Smokin.

Hola 

ANYTHING manmade with a dye or additive is bad for your lungs.

You dont need telling this, you know it inside :aok:

eace:


----------



## smokin427 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

I can only imagine how nasty it wld taste...I wld not try it...why not a nice bong?


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 25, 2009)

i thought when you go to college you get smarter


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 25, 2009)

:yeahthat:

good god man... buy some papers!  The thinner the better imho...

Peace!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2009)

This is a joke right? :holysheep:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2009)

I would use plain old corrugated cardboard.  You get better ventilation through the joint and the cardboard disguises the smell of the reefer some.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

ROFL, Art....

Okay, here's a girl tip. When out of papers, use the wrapper from your tampon. If you're not a girl, let's hope you're in a coed dorm and can put out the call for tampon wrappers!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> ROFL, Art....
> 
> Okay, here's a girl tip. When out of papers, use the wrapper from your tampon. If you're not a girl, let's hope you're in a coed dorm and can put out the call for tampon wrappers!


 
Seems like we could come up with a catchy name for these tampon wrapper joints


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 25, 2009)

(Tampers), rolling pappers are made from rice i think, a food grade paper, post its is not food grade and prob not very good for you


----------



## smokin427 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for clearing things up guys lol i got some papers so i should be good! i just thought itd be cool to roll up some bud in a bright green post it note, but id rather not inhale green die

rolling wrappers


----------



## astrobud (Oct 26, 2009)

try some tolit paper, its thin


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2009)

*ROFLMAO dp.  :hubba: I will say we used a Tampon wrapper back in the day. It worked bloody good. *


			
				dr pyro said:
			
		

> i thought when you go to college you get smarter


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I would use plain old corrugated cardboard. You get better ventilation through the joint and the cardboard disguises the smell of the reefer some.


 


:rofl:


----------



## Super Skunk (Oct 26, 2009)

The only time anyone should smoke a post it note is when it has a honey do list on it! I would rather smoke from an old beer can, before I choked to death on a post-it note...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> ROFL, Art....
> 
> Okay, here's a girl tip. When out of papers, use the wrapper from your tampon. If you're not a girl, let's hope you're in a coed dorm and can put out the call for tampon wrappers!



LOL--anyone every read "A Child's Garden of Grass"--it is a hilarious read?  This was one of their suggestions for when you didn't have any rolling papers.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 26, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ROFLMAO dp.  :hubba: I will say we used a Tampon wrapper back in the day. It worked bloody good. *


Dude! I thought I was supposed to cut the tampon open and pack it like a blunt! Damn, that was harsh! Not bad tho'....just looked a tad odd while I was smoking it.


----------



## parkone (Oct 26, 2009)

Best thread ever!:rofl:


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 26, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ROFLMAO dp.  :hubba: I will say we used a Tampon wrapper back in the day. It worked bloody good. *


 
I am just now getting that double ended joke.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

eeeww....



This  thread  is  to  funny...I  just  learned  how  to  roll...some  good  stuff  here:giggle:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

When all else fails, easy enough to make a pipe out of most anything. My standard "do it quick" is always a toilet paper cardboard roll with a hole on one end and foil with pinpricks in it, taped over the hole for a bowl. The large end near the hole is the carb, of course. I always seem to have all that stuff handy.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

You know, tampon wrappers in MY day were always nice, thin paper. But nowadays, I'm seeing tons of plastic wrappers. Be careful. Wouldn't be too healthy to inhale melted plastic!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just go buy a nice piece


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know if doing the harold & kumar thing is a good idea, maybe the tampon thing....How would you even ask a lady fer those? Excuse me do you have a pack of RED zig-zags? Would they come in flavors like the water thingys like, musk, oil and viniger, ranch, etc. Maybe ez-wider holds a new meaning, have you ever seen one of those things dropped into a toilet? If your looking fer variety a sprite or plastic coke bottle will do, cut two holes one fer a straw to inhale and one fer a carb, insert straw and tape around it. Cut the top of the screw cap but leave the threads, just a hole is what you want. Tin foil in the top fer a bowl and don't ferget the water and voila throw away bongs!


----------

